# differences in fry from same species



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

So my 2 new high fin platies both delivered fry within a few days of each other.
The one got huge and dropped 20 that I found-- they were all thin and very fast swimmers- Have to be with mom as she is pretty aggressive. ( odd for platy!)
Sister fish dropped 10 today that I found. They are all slow chunky little guys with egg yolk still on the stomach- not fast swimmers at all. Unfortunately the other platy is looking very fat this morning so i suspect that she ate some of the new fry. Fish must be able to see in the dark or semi dark or else sniff the fry out by smell.
In the breeder container the fry look totally different. No idea why the newer fry were less developed than the previous. Moms have been in the 5 gallon until they gave birth.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds to me like the second brood was dropped early for some reason.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

yea, that is what I thought too.


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah totally agree for ur fry to have there yolk sacks they have definatly been born to early, but ive found that some wont make it but a few will servive and the yolk sacks usually disapear with in a couple a days, good luck and congratulations on the fry


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks-- all doing well so far except for mom- she looks a little too thin and for some reason is very nervous.
Treating with prazipro.


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

mousey said:


> thanks-- all doing well so far except for mom- she looks a little too thin and for some reason is very nervous.
> Treating with prazipro.


mum might just need a few days to relax and to recover from the birth make sure u got lots of places for her to hide and recover


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

mom just died. She did not recover after having the fry.
Refused to eat and continued to hide. The fry died as well.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mousey.


----------

